# Where do you think the best possible location for a VPS to be?



## Jade (Aug 10, 2013)

Where do you think the best location for a VPS node to be hosted at in a DC? Somewhere in the middle of the USA? Etc.

Share your thoughts


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 10, 2013)

Well that's pretty easy, whatever is best optimized for your needs.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2013)

Best location is lowest latency to end customer while also having great upstreams with low latency to key peering for that region.

Places like New York (CITY), Atlanta, Chicago, Dallas, Seattle, San Francisco are popular due to availability of many fiber options and tons of networks and the usually huge peering exchanges.

I am fond of Kansas City, Chicago and Dallas since latency is low enough to ends of both US coasts.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2013)

Depends on what the VPS will be used for and who the target audience for accessing the VPS is.

Got a website that will mostly be visited by Americans? Somewhere in the middle of the US, Chicago or Dallas is a pretty good choice.

Visitors mostly in the US, and UK? USA east coast, preferably NYC.

Just a random dev box for you to learn Linux? Any location will suffice, though I'd not order one on the other-side of the world from me if I could help it.


----------



## Pmadd (Aug 11, 2013)

I personally like Chicago or Dallas because of the low latency to both coasts.


----------



## egihosting (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd prefer all vps nodes to be based out of San Jose, California.  

All-kidding aside, Central US is good primarily because of low power costs and close proximity to the coasts. Acceptable speeds to most everywhere.

If your customers are in Asia, west coast datacenters make sense. If your customers are in Europe, East Coast preferably and NYC would be best.

South America, probably, Miami or Atlanta...


----------



## scv (Aug 12, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> I personally like Chicago or Dallas because of the low latency to both coasts.


If good latency is the objective, Chicago and Dallas are the best choices hands down. Dallas has the edge on Chicago if you have South American customers - I see a lot of strange routes from Brazil & friends to Chicago.


----------



## OffshoreBox (Aug 12, 2013)

I'd go for NYC so people from Europe have a good latency too.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Aug 12, 2013)

On Mars .. definitely on Mars.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 12, 2013)

Not to mention there is a slew of saturated locations too. Do we _really_ need a new host offering locations from LA? Buffalo? Nah. Still some wiggle room in Chicago and Dallas, I think. I'd like to see some hosts offering services from Singlehop in Chicago, really. But other than that, I'd like to see some more unique locations done right.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 12, 2013)

scv said:


> I see a lot of strange routes from Brazil & friends to Chicago.


Might have something to do with all those *.br glines I've been passing >_>


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Not to mention there is a slew of saturated locations too. Do we _really_ need a new host offering locations from LA? Buffalo? Nah. Still some wiggle room in Chicago and Dallas, I think. I'd like to see some hosts offering services from Singlehop in Chicago, really. But other than that, I'd like to see some more unique locations done right.


Jack used to...or still does? I'm not sure. At first I thought he moved everything into CC but it seems he still has his limestone box?

Francisco


----------



## Hosting55 (Aug 14, 2013)

My favorite location is Amsterdam, Netherlands. Low power and network costs. My users are from mid-Europe. Never had any issue with latency or high pings.


----------



## mrrob32 (Aug 20, 2013)

The midwestern US has been getting a lot of love for it's data center enivornment recently. I think Chicago and Michigan are good places to start looking for a VPS.


----------



## ICPH (Aug 24, 2013)

Nearest to the majority of the vps clients.


----------



## billingspc (Sep 1, 2013)

I have personally have had good luck with them in TX and CA. I had some servers in a OH dc and speeds sometime to our location was not very good. But that may be our office providers =)


----------

